# Overstayed my visit visa



## Sweetooth66 (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I’m hoping to find out what happens when you’ve overstayed a visit visa in Portugal for an American. As of today I’ve overstayed my visit visa by 90 days but not just for no reason. I’ve been trying to get an appointment with SEF for months to submit my application for expression of interest and no one ever answers the phone. They have an online application but it asks for my visa number and since I’m American I do not have one so I’ve been stuck. I’m wondering if they are giving any leniency for things like this due to covid making it impossible to function normally. 

Another question is what happens when you do not get a stamp when you enter Portugal? Do they automatically know how long I’ve been here if I didn’t get a stamp when I arrived? I was thinking maybe if I leave and come back they might not know I’ve overstayed?

Any advice would be so appropriated also if anyone has a referral for an attorney in Porto as well?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Your current status is overstayer/illegal immigrant. Exiting Schengen will result in fine or ban, or both.
There is currently extension of expired visa/cards by end of june, but that doesnt cover you.
If you have had submitted written application for immigration status change and had receipt for it, you would be covered.

Stamp or no stamp, doesnt matter, this is not banana republic. If you landed in PT, SEF will be aware of your presence, plus rent/hotel will report stay to SEF. Exiting through another state will get you interogated about you overstay.

Try contacting CIAM for advice, but most likely you need immigration attorney/lawyer. If it was me, I wouldnt travel anywhere without first getting application officialy registered with SEF.


----------



## Sweetooth66 (10 mo ago)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Your current status is overstayer/illegal immigrant. Exiting Schengen will result in fine or ban, or both.
> There is currently extension of expired visa/cards by end of june, but that doesnt cover you.
> If you have had submitted written application for immigration status change and had receipt for it, you would be covered.
> 
> ...


THank you so much for your time in responding! I am in a lucky position regarding what you said about hotels etc because I have a place to stay with my friends. I would gladly pay the fine but am worried about the ban. 
As for getting an application filed, that is the frustrating part because the only thing that has stopped me from doing that is that it asks for a visa number and I am not given one with my American status. And I’ve spent hours on the phone trying to contact SEF to ask them what I should put for that question. I will try CIAM now and see if I can speak with someone. 
Thanks again x


----------



## Sweetooth66 (10 mo ago)

Im sorry but I searched for CIAM but don’t know what it is and nothing obvious comes up. Could you elaborate?


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Sorry typo, it is CNAIM, National Support Centres for the Integration of Migrants (CNAIM) - Lisboa Acolhe.
Never used them, but they provide free help with immigration and integration.

It all depends on lenght of overstay. Few days and it just strong word and slap on wrist. Few weeks, usualy just fine.
But if longer them 30 days, it can get messy, unless there was compeling reason, i.e. hospitalisation.
As for visa number, maybe CNAIM will have idea, maybe just enter passport number to get things rolling, but get proper advice.


----------



## Sweetooth66 (10 mo ago)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Sorry typo, it is CNAIM, National Support Centres for the Integration of Migrants (CNAIM) - Lisboa Acolhe.
> Never used them, but they provide free help with immigration and integration.
> 
> It all depends on lenght of overstay. Few days and it just strong word and slap on wrist. Few weeks, usualy just fine.
> ...


Ok thanks for replying. Yes I tried to just enter my passport number but it wouldn’t accept it. I know I’ve really made a mess for myself and that I will be lucky if it’s only money they want. I’ve got in touch with a couple lawyers but haven’t heard back from either yet. I was thinking the other day that honestly all these restricting rules and hoops we have to jump through just to be able to live where we will be happy shouldn’t be imposed on people that have lived their lives responsibly....ok but don’t laugh at that because of my current situation hehe... but for the majority of my 56 years I have always done the right things, no criminal record etc and yet we are all governed by the same rules as those who do whatever they want regardless of the law. It just seems that any country should be ok with those who want to live there and contribute to their economy and be a honest citizen. 
Anyways sorry for the rant and thank you for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweetooth66 said:


> Ok thanks for replying. Yes I tried to just enter my passport number but it wouldn’t accept it. I know I’ve really made a mess for myself and that I will be lucky if it’s only money they want. I’ve got in touch with a couple lawyers but haven’t heard back from either yet. I was thinking the other day that honestly all these restricting rules and hoops we have to jump through just to be able to live where we will be happy shouldn’t be imposed on people that have lived their lives responsibly....ok but don’t laugh at that because of my current situation hehe... but for the majority of my 56 years I have always done the right things, no criminal record etc and yet we are all governed by the same rules as those who do whatever they want regardless of the law. It just seems that any country should be ok with those who want to live there and contribute to their economy and be a honest citizen.
> Anyways sorry for the rant and thank you for your help.


If you really want to move to Portugal it might be better to simply return to your home country, hope that you only get a slap on the wrist for the overstay, & apply the correct way for a resident visa from there, & hope that the overstay won't count against you. Sadly for you, a 90+ day overstay probably will.



https://pt.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/185/Guide-for-US-Citizens-residing-in-Portugal_.pdf


----------

